# 5000K CALORIES and still NOTHING! HELP



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

Ill make this as short as possilbe.

Im 23, 190Lbs, 5-6% Bf, Type 1 Diabetic. Been lifting 4-5 Years.

Anyways, just came off a cycle (test/tren) it shut me down HARD! Its been 3 months since coming off PCT. (still shutdown as of a few weeks ago).

I curently am eating 5k cals a day on lifting days. Generally 5-600 carbs, and 3-400 grams of protien.

Lifting 4 days a week, with 15-20 min walking after, taking Wednesday and Weekends off.

I have been incorporating a cheat day aka like 10K cals on wednesday and CANNOT gain a pound. If anything, I am losing weight.

Any ideas? Overtrained? Or maybe just because im still shut down its making it hard to put on weight? OR do I NEED MORE FOOD? UGH


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

yes in terms of shutdown youll have low test levels and find it harder to put on muscle etc

what pct did you do for your cycle?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I am no expert but I would consume all those calories and protein when on a cycle not after a cycle

And if u dont put on weight then

Take up

Fishing instead


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey I am a type 1 diabetic as well, may sound dumb but are you injecting enough insulin with each meal.

About 4 years ago my HBA1C jumped to 10 as I basically stopped injecting and with it I lost a lot of weight.

I find that unless my blood glucose levels are perfect I really struggle to put on weight like yourself, I think it comes with the territory of being diabetic that it is harder for us.

As we eat more trying to gain muscle and don't adjust our insulin equals fail. Other than that I don't know why we don't ever gain weight but it seems common with a few diabetics.


----------



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

Pkant2002 said:


> Hey I am a type 1 diabetic as well, may sound dumb but are you injecting enough insulin with each meal.
> 
> About 4 years ago my HBA1C jumped to 10 as I basically stopped injecting and with it I lost a lot of weight.
> 
> ...


I didnt adjust my basal, but I do take enought to cover meals. My a1c was mid 5's


----------



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> yes in terms of shutdown youll have low test levels and find it harder to put on muscle etc
> 
> what pct did you do for your cycle?


Yea, test is LOW LOW

Nolva 40-40-20-20 ran arimidex with it for the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

shainesboostin said:


> I didnt adjust my basal, but I do take enought to cover meals. My a1c was mid 5's


Mid 5s perfect just thought I would mention it just incase, I have met a few diabetics who have cut insulin all together to try to reach size 0 dress it doesn't take all that long but fcuks you up big time.


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Low test levels when off generally makes you lose muscle and gain fat. 5k calories at 190lbs is a huge calorie surplus even when on. Dude you are sick. Go see a doctor.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

why not run a cruising dose of test?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

shainesboostin said:


> Yea, test is LOW LOW
> 
> Nolva 40-40-20-20 ran arimidex with it for the first 2 weeks.


Iirc, arimidex and nolva shouldn't be run together, something about one of them reducing the effects of the other. Just something to think about for future use.


----------



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

TheComebackKid said:


> Low test levels when off generally makes you lose muscle and gain fat. 5k calories at 190lbs is a huge calorie surplus even when on. Dude you are sick. Go see a doctor.


Dont tell me that...


----------



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> why not run a cruising dose of test?


I think I am done with aas, this was my 3rd cycle, and seeing those numbers scared me. I dont wanna shut myself down forever.


----------



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Iirc, arimidex and nolva shouldn't be run together, something about one of them reducing the effects of the other. Just something to think about for future use.


Yea, I have heard it makes the Nolva alot less potent, thats why I discontinued it during pct.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

perhaps another pct is in order?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

shainesboostin said:


> Yea, test is LOW LOW
> 
> Nolva 40-40-20-20 ran arimidex with it for the first 2 weeks.


That ain't a PCT.

You can either do a proper PCT (HCG,clomid,nolva) or jump back on.

Your are still shut down would be my guess.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Proably need a little more than just Nolva for test/tren.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

if i were u id get a few more clomid and nolva and run another pct


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

6000?


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

squatthis said:


> Iirc, arimidex and nolva shouldn't be run together, something about one of them reducing the effects of the other. Just something to think about for future use.


correct. don't run arimidex during pct. aromasin is fine though.


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

shainesboostin said:


> Ill make this as short as possilbe.
> 
> Im 23, 190Lbs, 5-6% Bf, Type 1 Diabetic. Been lifting 4-5 Years.
> 
> ...


Were you eating more when on cycle? you need to be carefull how much your eating or it will be fat you gain and not lean weight.

It all depends on your activity level is to what you need to be consuming daily. im 17 stone and i eat 5500 on training days and 4800 on non training days.

high calorie days is high carb, lower calorie day is high fat, medium carb, both days consuming around 400 grams of protien.

Maybe stay of the cardio for a while, but you going to loose some weight coming off cycle thats only natural, impossible to keep 100% of gains.

you would of gained quite alot of water weight because you didnt run an ai throughout your cycle, so what your loosing will be water weight id say. are you sure you have your fat estimate right? you might have a very fast metabalism, which means you might need to eat more, you need to be the judge of that.

go from week to week. measurements and weight every sunday morning when you first wake is how i keep tabs on my progress. too much fat the diet gets adjusted, not enough weight calories get added etc


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

its ok saying he has low test that whys he isnt gaining but surely that would only affect muscle building? surely eating that much you would gain weight even if it was fat?


----------

